# Newbie with a Scout from Flippin' Out Slingshots - anyone else using a Scout?



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello all! I'm brand new to this forum and this sport in general. I just purchased a Scout (2nd generation) from Flippin out Slingshots. I am just shooting some marbles at this point but I'm wondering... Does anyone out there use a Scout for hunting? I read many good . I read many good things about them in my pre-purchase investigation.

who are the Scout hunters out there? I would like to compare our experiences... Thanks!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I hunt with a scout.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Yea alot of guys hunt with scouts, if you look back on the hunting section then you will find some kills with it, marbles are ok for pigeons,starlings and for me - if you are within 10 meters it might even be good for squirrels, but i think that for starters you better use 3/8 steel it would make the shot be more forgiving. but before you go hunting put some new bands on the catty, you can but them at simple-shot.com and i think there is also a tutorial on how to put the bands on the slingshot.


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello Dove. Thanks for the reply. Do you find it more accurate over the top or through the forks? And what kind of bands do you mean? The nitro bands?

- Nathan


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

I just got one as well. I am still feeling it out. For some reason I am shooting low today.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I hunt with a scout.


That green one? How do you like it with the double bands?


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

reduced the chipmunk population in my garden with a Scout.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > I hunt with a scout.
> ...


I am loveing it I ended up puting single tbg because my daughter is shooting it too.


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

How long did it take for you guys to become proficient with it? I've just begun to use mine and I've probably only put one hundred marbles through it. I have an ideal location to hunt in with plenty of squirrels. I'm thinking I will keep practicing with marbles until I figure out the aiming thing and then give steel or lead a try.

Do you guys shoot with just an instinctive aiming method? Or do you use one of the posts as a guide?

Thanks!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Flockaduck said:


> Hello Dove. Thanks for the reply. Do you find it more accurate over the top or through the forks? And what kind of bands do you mean? The nitro bands?
> 
> - Nathan





Flockaduck said:


> How long did it take for you guys to become proficient with it? I've just begun to use mine and I've probably only put one hundred marbles through it. I have an ideal location to hunt in with plenty of squirrels. I'm thinking I will keep practicing with marbles until I figure out the aiming thing and then give steel or lead a try.
> 
> Do you guys shoot with just an instinctive aiming method? Or do you use one of the posts as a guide?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry for the late answer and for changing my specie (i used to be dove).

i meant the stock scout bands - they called "scout replacment bands" at simple-shot.com,

the nitro bands are way too powerful for 9.5mm steel and marbles. You can cast your own lead ammo or

buy lead ammo at simpleshot and steel ball bearings you can buy on ebay or again on simpleshot.

i personally dont use a scout but its not different from other slingshots i shoot... i dont like the design , its just a matter of taste.

you cant use the scout for instinctive shooting... its just not built for it, you can try but you would find it less efficient.

i shoot instinctive a lot because i use tubes a lot, its very fun but hard to be accurate, it works better for some designs.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh and about the aiming thing, Shoot sideways.

you need to line up your bands and your target (your bands&target need to be in line).

for beginners i would suggest that you will shoot TTF. with OTT you can get a heIl of a handslap using heavy ammo.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You can shoot instinctive as well as aiming with a scout.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Jacktrevally said:


> You can shoot instinctive as well as aiming with a scout.


Yep, that is a fact Jack!


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey thanks for the advice. I've been shooting OTT and beginning to get the feel for it but I can give TTF a go for a week and see how it feels. and yes I am shooting sideways at this time. Just barely missed a couple squirrels today shooting marbles! Fun trying.... Haven't hit one yet but some close misses.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im not trying to offend you man but please dont hunt squirrels yet ! If you cant hit them yet then dont try... some squirrels survive a .22 so if you hit them anywhere that is not the head then not only they would suffer and not die... you might scare them and you will never hear from them again...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Go for pigeons and doves.. great eating..


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

FeralPigeon you said the nitro bands for the Scout are too powerful for marbles? How is this? Is this due to the lighter weight of the marble?

And about shooting at squirrels..... I live in the state of Texas and there are very few dove and pigeons here available to shoot at. I have the occasional rabbit and plenty of squirrels. I do not have ducks to shoot at save for some ducks at the local public park and I'm sure I could get into trouble for shooting at them. lol I am also doing some target shooting in my yard at cans and whatnot. How long did it take you to become accurate with your slingshots?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Flockaduck said:


> FeralPigeon you said the nitro bands for the Scout are too powerful for marbles? How is this? Is this due to the lighter weight of the marble?
> 
> And about shooting at squirrels..... I live in the state of Texas and there are very few dove and pigeons here available to shoot at. I have the occasional rabbit and plenty of squirrels. I do not have ducks to shoot at save for some ducks at the local public park and I'm sure I could get into trouble for shooting at them. lol I am also doing some target shooting in my yard at cans and whatnot. How long did it take you to become accurate with your slingshots?


I first shot the slingshot wrong.. for a couple of weeks.. but after i learned how to shoot it proparly after two weeks of hard practice i got doves at the head... if you would practice with the same ammo that you hunt with for a week and a half or so then i think you can probably pop squirrels at 10-15 meters.. the weight of the marbel is way too light for the nitro bands... use lead ammo .40 lead, .50 lead in that range of size..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Scout is incredibly versatile. Would be great for hunting.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flockaduck said:


> How long did it take for you guys to become proficient with it? I've just begun to use mine and I've probably only put one hundred marbles through it. I have an ideal location to hunt in with plenty of squirrels. I'm thinking I will keep practicing with marbles until I figure out the aiming thing and then give steel or lead a try.
> 
> Do you guys shoot with just an instinctive aiming method? Or do you use one of the posts as a guide?
> 
> Thanks!


PLEASE send some squirrels to south Florida.

The Scouts have a very good reputation, as do most of the ss from Simple-Shot.

Welcome to the forum.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flockaduck said:


> FeralPigeon you said the nitro bands for the Scout are too powerful for marbles? How is this? Is this due to the lighter weight of the marble?
> 
> And about shooting at squirrels..... I live in the state of Texas and there are very few dove and pigeons here available to shoot at. I have the occasional rabbit and plenty of squirrels. I do not have ducks to shoot at save for some ducks at the local public park and I'm sure I could get into trouble for shooting at them. lol I am also doing some target shooting in my yard at cans and whatnot. How long did it take you to become accurate with your slingshots?


Beware of the "whatnot" - if you don't kill them, but just wound them, they are known to retaliate. Make sure that you have a clear escape path. Wear running shoes.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

FeralPigeon said:


> Oh and about the aiming thing, Shoot sideways.
> 
> you need to line up your bands and your target (your bands&target need to be in line).
> 
> for beginners i would suggest that you will shoot TTF. with OTT you can get a heIl of a handslap using heavy ammo.


Actually, using heavy ammo gives LESS of a bandslap than ammo which may be too light. The energy of the bands is expended more shooting heavier ammo, so there's less energy to slap and hurt your hand upon it's retraction.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacob Smalley said:


> I just got one as well. I am still feeling it out. For some reason I am shooting low today.


A change in weather will change the way your bands perform, hence where your shots will go until you compensate.

You've got a cold wave now, do you not?

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you, Mike. I'm stoked with my new hobby (ss shooting/hunting) !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> FeralPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and about the aiming thing, Shoot sideways.
> ...


sorry i meant to write there "with ott you can get a handslap, use heavy ammo"


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

FeralPigeon said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > FeralPigeon said:
> ...


No need to be sorry, even I have been wrong. Once.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> No need to be sorry, even I have been wrong. Once.


Wasn't that the time when you thought you were wrong, but you really weren't, so you were wrong about being wrong?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Wasn't that the time when you thought you were wrong, but you really weren't, so you were wrong about being wrong?


That was July 25th, 1954. I was only nine years old then, so I wasn't as educated, cosmopolitan, literate, brilliant and creative as I am now, so we must forgive that.

Oh, I left out humble and reserved.

:screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :screwy:

Mike :wave:


----------

